# NFC Kitten Overload !!!!



## Maistaff

Firstly i will say that we do have a lot of babies YES but two of these girls are first time mums and well over a year old !!!!!

Abi's Litter now 8 weeks old










Freddie









Louie









Pixie









Wolf









Teddi's Babies 6 weeks old

Paddington









Pookie









Pudsey









Yogi









Pooh









Our new babies born today !


























































thank you for looking


----------



## jess91

OMG WOLF!!!
Ohhh, if i could drive I'd be down at your place in a heartbeat!

is he really still available? but he's so beautiful...


----------



## ellsbells0123

OMG Pooh & Pudsey are absolutely georgous, if only :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo

Pudsey is gorgeous, I want

Beautiful kittens


----------



## spid

No, no. no Pudsey is gonna be MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All beautiful though!


----------



## Lunabuma

Can you OD on Cuteness? I thought I was going to get a cutness related injury the longer I scrolled down. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## rose

Beautiful babies!! They look quite long and leggy when theyre newborn dont they?


----------



## jenny armour

then everything thickens up lol
i rather fancy louie lovely face and profile


----------



## Maistaff

jess91 said:


> OMG WOLF!!!
> Ohhh, if i could drive I'd be down at your place in a heartbeat!
> 
> is he really still available? but he's so beautiful...


Hi Jess

i have sent you a PM


----------



## Maistaff

ellsbells0123 said:


> OMG Pooh & Pudsey are absolutely georgous, if only :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Thank you

I adore Pudsey she is just sooooo cute and her ickle white nose and red tail tip are beautiful


----------



## Maistaff

rose said:


> Beautiful babies!! They look quite long and leggy when theyre newborn dont they?


The babies were only a few hours old when i took the photo's and yes they were. They will soon grow though as mum is doing a wonderful job


----------



## Maistaff

jenny armour said:


> then everything thickens up lol
> i rather fancy louie lovely face and profile


Louie is very beautiful and although you can't see in the photo very well he has ear tips that are out of this world.


----------



## Cats cats cats

!!!!!!!! I want !!!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles

_can i have Pudsey please...,,,:001_tt1::001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## happysaz133

They are all so beautiful!


----------



## Anca

Woooow! They're all so gorgeous, I wouldn'y know who to choose. All ... if possible? They're great!

Welcome to the little ones, hope they will all have happy lives.


----------



## MCWillow

WOW!!! They are all so gorgeous!!

I want Wolf - he has Rowans pattern with Hollys colours - actually on second thought the two of them combined.....  :lol:


----------



## purrr

thats just way to much cuteness for one post lol
louie is just gorg :001_wub:


----------



## Cazzer

I think need some more wegies . Love Freddie and Louie especially!


----------



## Maistaff

Thank you so so much for all your kind replies


----------



## jenny armour

have all the babies got homes?


----------



## Maistaff

jenny armour said:


> have all the babies got homes?


Hi Jenny

Yes with the exception of Pookie, Pooh and Pudsey. All these girls have been on hold as we in partnership with the stud cat owner wish to keep one. Yesterday it has been decided that its between Pudsey and Pooh so Pookie has been taken off hold now and been made available. Once we decide which girl we are keeping the other one will be made available.

The new babies from Freya have not been advertised but we do have a waiting list between our cattery and our friends as Freya is in partnership with her breeder


----------



## colliemerles

Maistaff said:


> Hi Jenny
> 
> Yes with the exception of Pookie, Pooh and Pudsey. All these girls have been on hold as we in partnership with the stud cat owner wish to keep one. Yesterday it has been decided that its between Pudsey and Pooh so Pookie has been taken off hold now and been made available. Once we decide which girl we are keeping the other one will be made available.
> 
> The new babies from Freya have not been advertised but we do have a waiting list between our cattery and our friends as Freya is in partnership with her breeder


_i think you should keep Pooh , then i will have Pudsey,,,,:laugh:,_


----------



## Maistaff

colliemerles said:


> _i think you should keep Pooh , then i will have Pudsey,,,,:laugh:,_


If i am honest it is looking like 99% sure it will eb pooh


----------



## colliemerles

Maistaff said:


> If i am honest it is looking like 99% sure it will eb pooh


_Really ????? you may be keeping Pooh, i thought Pudsey would of been number one choice, from the pictures i thought she stood out much more than the others,but i am no breeder and dont show so i would be hopeless at choosing lol. _


----------



## Maistaff

colliemerles said:


> _Really ????? you may be keeping Pooh, i thought Pudsey would of been number one choice, from the pictures i thought she stood out much more than the others,but i am no breeder and dont show so i would be hopeless at choosing lol. _


Yes we are looking to keep a cat that will help to better our breeding lines and although both girls are very strong and have great qualities Pooh is looking that litter bit stronger at present.


----------



## jenny armour

there you are colliemerles, a friend for your new coonie


----------



## colliemerles

jenny armour said:


> there you are colliemerles, a friend for your new coonie


_Hmmmm, i have been thinking about it :thumbsup:, would 5 cats be any more harder than 4 ???? ,. Pudsey is very pretty,, I will have to put some updated pictures on of Rusty, he is 5 months old now, _


----------



## jenny armour

colliemerles said:


> _Hmmmm, i have been thinking about it :thumbsup:, would 5 cats be any more harder than 4 ???? ,. Pudsey is very pretty,, I will have to put some updated pictures on of Rusty, he is 5 months old now, _


_

i am the last one to advise you. for years i had ONLY 6 cats and two collie dogs (roughs) and then it went to eight now it is 11. must admit 11 or rather 9 in the house is alot and it is chaotic in the mornings, but i wouldnt be without. if you are thinking of getting another i would get one while rusty is still young. and yes to more pictures of rusty. would you have far to travel if you couldl have pudsey>_


----------



## Maistaff

It is official we are keeping Pooh !!!


----------



## jenny armour

hurry up colliemerles sounds like pudsey is available!!


----------



## colliemerles

jenny armour said:


> hurry up colliemerles sounds like pudsey is available!!


_Pudsey is beautiful and it is very tempting .but i am unsure wether to look for another kitten now, or wait until i can build some kind of out door safe area . also my driver, ( as i cant drive,) is my daughter who has just had her baby, 6 weeks early so shes a little busy to drive me around to book up a kitten,,_


----------



## Quinzell

I am in love with Yogi!!!! Gorgeous!!! They all are beautiful.


----------



## jenny armour

colliemerles said:


> _Pudsey is beautiful and it is very tempting .but i am unsure wether to look for another kitten now, or wait until i can build some kind of out door safe area . also my driver, ( as i cant drive,) is my daughter who has just had her baby, 6 weeks early so shes a little busy to drive me around to book up a kitten,,_


oh you have my trouble, i dont drive either, but last time i went on the train and i blackmailed my friend to come with me by paying her fare. thats a shame, as while rusty is young he will have a friend to play with and the other will maybe feel better about it too


----------



## lymorelynn

How did I miss these gorgeous babies the other day  They are adorable - go on Collie, you know you want to


----------



## colliemerles

jenny armour said:


> oh you have my trouble, i dont drive either, but last time i went on the train and i blackmailed my friend to come with me by paying her fare. thats a shame, as while rusty is young he will have a friend to play with and the other will maybe feel better about it too


_its a pain not driving,my daughter usually takes me, but with just having a baby, and shes born 6 weeks early,so i cant get her to take me lol, _


----------



## PetloverJo

I'm sure you would give Pudsey a lovely home Collie and then I could see updated pics of the lovely girl:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sskmick

Wow how cute are they. Beautiful all credit to you.


----------



## retepwaker

Pudsey is my faveret hope you find good homes for them


----------



## jenny armour

pity i didnt live near you i would have gone on the train with you if you wanted, maistaff isnt that far from me


----------



## Maistaff

colliemerles said:


> _its a pain not driving,my daughter usually takes me, but with just having a baby, and shes born 6 weeks early,so i cant get her to take me lol, _


Congratulations on your new arrival 

I hope your grand daughter / son and daughter are doing well 

Its hard when you can't drive, i know i would be lost without my car.


----------



## colliemerles

Maistaff said:


> Congratulations on your new arrival
> 
> I hope your grand daughter / son and daughter are doing well
> 
> Its hard when you can't drive, i know i would be lost without my car.


_its a little girl, and my first grandchild.shes just come out of hospital, she weighs just under 5 pound now,she wasnt due until 1st of May.plus my daughter was just moving into her new flat when she had the baby, so everything has been abit upside down lol, 
As for not driving its abit of a pain, i do catch the train if need be, but dont really like it, _


----------



## Maistaff

colliemerles said:


> _its a little girl, and my first grandchild.shes just come out of hospital, she weighs just under 5 pound now,she wasnt due until 1st of May.plus my daughter was just moving into her new flat when she had the baby, so everything has been abit upside down lol,
> As for not driving its abit of a pain, i do catch the train if need be, but dont really like it, _


Aw what beautiful photo's


----------



## Maistaff

Pudsey has now found her new family, a lovley couple came all the way from Devon to see her yesterday. She will be going to live with them and their other two cats so she will have other feline friends


----------



## jenny armour

thats lovely to know, its great when you are happy with where your kittens are going


----------



## Anca

Congratulations for the little girl, Collie, it is hard but worthy. I love the new pics above ...

Well done, Maistaff! Anyway, I'm sure nobody would have missed your addess, taking into account only the pictures I've seen with your beauties


----------



## Maistaff

I take it back Pudsey is now available agian as the couple have seen that Paddington our other kitten has become available nad have decided to have him instead 

Poor Pudsey !


----------

